# Swedish: She left Stockholm for Malmö



## pigg

Hur säger man "She left Stockholm for Malmö"?
Kan det översättas till:
"Hon lämnade Stockholm till Malmö"?

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## Tjahzi

_Till_ blir fel, men man skulle kanske kunna översätta det med _för_. Överlägset mest naturligt vore dock att skriva om det till t.ex. _Hon lämnade Stockholm och åkte till Malmö_.


----------



## Lars H

Alternativ:
_Hon lämnade Stockholm för att åka till Malmö_


----------



## JohanIII

Kanske det t o m handlar om att flytta?
Hon lämnade Stockholm och flyttade till Malmö.
Hon övergav Stockholm och flyttade istället till Malmö.


----------



## Renaissance man

Jag håller med JohanIII; min tolkning av "to leave X for Y" är att det handlar om någonting mer permanent än bara en resa. 

Dessutom finns det ett element av preferens inblandat, som inte reflekteras bra i ovanstående förslag. Det engelska uttrycket förmedlar att X övergavs till förmån för Y.

Så, antingen "Hon lämnade Stockholm för Malmö", eller något Johans förslag.


----------



## Lars H

Renaissance man said:


> "Hon lämnade Stockholm för Malmö"



Låter som svengelska i mina gammalmodiga öron 

Men saken är väl att vi inte riktigt vet hur det skall översättas, då vi inte känner sammanhanget, eller hur?

Rör det sig om en kort resa eller en mer permanent flytt? 
Låt oss anta att det rör sig om en flytt. Då kan man i o f s undra varför inte verbet "moved" användes. På svenska gäller ju att "Hon har flyttat från Stockholm" är väldigt tydligt medan "hon har lämnat Stockholm" är tolkas på flera sätt och skulle därför kunna vara ett sämre alternativ, såvida inte sammanhanget är glasklart.

Reser man för att man föredrar (alltså preferens) Malmö, eller är orsaken mer neutral? Det var kanske en jobbresa?

Men. Om man på engelska vill säga "Hon har åkt från stan" utan att uttrycka för hur lång tid eller säga något om preferenser, så passar "she has left town" alldeles utomordentligt.


----------



## Renaissance man

Lars H said:


> Låter som svengelska i mina gammalmodiga öron



Låter "Han lämnade sin fru för en yngre kvinna" också som svengelska för dig?

Jag antar att det är samma dramatiska språk som används på engelska - ett sätt att ge platserna mänskliga attribut; känslan av att bli övergiven för någon annan.


----------



## Lars H

Renaissance man said:


> Låter "Han lämnade sin fru för en yngre kvinna" också som svengelska för dig?.



Du har en bra poäng, denna mening låter helt OK. 

Men det kräver nog en känslomässig dimension. Ponera att texten handlar om någon som arbetar med att inspektera varuhissar. När inspektionen i staden x är klar fortsätter hon till staden Y. Att då säga "Hon lämnade X för Y" tycker jag fortfarande låter svengelskt - eller melodramatiskt.


----------



## kilton

The phrase "She left Stockholm for Malmö" seems somewhat odd to me. Everyone would understand it, but I think it would be fairly rare to hear a native English speaker say it this way. So trying to translate it might not be too useful.

These variants sound much more natural to me:

She left Stockholm and went to Malmö.
She left Stockholm to go to Malmö.

And indeed these are the English versions of what Tjahzi and Lars H suggested.

Neither of these variants indicate permanence to me one way or another. To me it could just as easily be a business trip as it could a permanent move.

Thank you all for your participation in these threads by the way -- they are very helpful to me as someone trying to learn Swedish.


----------



## Lars H

kilton said:


> Thank you all for your participation in these threads by the way -- they are very helpful to me as someone trying to learn Swedish.



Our pleasure! 

Not only is it kind of fun dissecting the tiniest aspects of our language, but I - and I guess this goes for my fellow countrymen as well - learn a great deal more about Swedish in the process.

Lycka till med svenskan!


----------

